# Honeste vivere, alterum non laedere, suum cuique tribuere



## cara47

_HONESTE VIVERE ,
ALTERUM NON LAEDERE,
 SUUM CUIQUE TRIBUERE_

gracias por adelantado


----------



## Cubanboy

*Honeste Vivere* “Vivir honestamente” Alterrum Non Laedere “No dañar a otro” *...* La principal critica a este concepto es que el *Honeste Vivere* entra en la *...*

http://html.rincondelvago.com/derecho-romano_5.html 

*suum cuique tribuere* (dar a cada uno lo suyo)


----------



## cara47

Favor de traducir toda la cita.  Gracias 
HONESTE VIVERE , 
ALTERUM NON LAEDERE,
 SUUM CUIQUE TRIBUERE


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Cubanboy da la buena respuesta de manera un poquito fragmentaria ; la repito :

Vivir honestamente
No dañar al otro (o : al prójimo )
Dar a cada uno lo suyo


----------



## Cubanboy

Gracias, J.F. de TROYES y discúlpame, cara47, pero estaba apurado cuando contesté.

Saludos cordiales y les deseo un buen día a los dos.


----------



## cara47

Muchas gracias!


----------



## cara47

Y...una preguntita más....
Yo pensé que  _A CADA UNO LO SUYO_  se traduce: To each his own (digo--everyone has his own opinion, everyone is entitled to his own opinion).  
Pero.. en esta cita referida, me pregunto si la ultima frase- _SUUM CUIQUE TRIBUERE_ significa más bien --_Everyone is entitled to get what he/she is owed...or something like that?_
¿ Me explico?  Quizas no he sido muy claro.


----------



## judkinsc

In English, "suum cuique tribuere" would mean "to distribute to each one his share".

To live honestly.
To not harm another.
To give to each his due.


*Note: Literally, "to give to each his own", but the meaning is not as clear in that form.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Justo. Se puede entender : "cada uno debe tener su merecido"


----------



## cara47

"cada uno debe tener su merecido"--Sí, mejor
Yo creo que _A cada uno lo suyo_ más connota que cada persona tiene derecho a su propia opinión - no?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

No lo creo  No hay duda que estas frases son preceptos de morale y de derecho. Por eso me parece que la tercera frase recomienda una retribución justa y no se trata de libertad de opinión, una noción de naturaleza diferente y además desconocida en la Antigüeda.

A ver posiblemente otras opiniones.


----------



## cara47

J.F.   What I was saying is that I thought *your* translation of "cada uno debe tener su merecido" was better than  *dar a cada uno lo suyo* 
since I thought cada uno lo suyo meant..... (see my anwer)
*A cada uno lo suyo más connota que cada persona tiene derecho a su propia opinión - no? 
*   You see what I mean, J.F.?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

I agree with you. Thanks for your explanation.


----------



## Sosan

Cubanboy said:


> *Honeste Vivere* “Vivir honestamente” Alterrum Non Laedere “No dañar a otro” *...* La principal critica a este concepto es que el *Honeste Vivere* entra en la *...*
> www.dsinet.com.mx/ius/RomanoA.htm


 no puedo entrar en la pagina para leeren que consiste la principal crítica. Alguien puede ayudarme? Gracias


----------



## Cagey

Sosan said:


> no puedo entrar en la pagina para leeren que consiste la principal crítica. Alguien puede ayudarme? Gracias


Creo que este serve:

http://html.rincondelvago.com/derecho-romano_5.html 

Perdóneme por favor; no puedo hablar en español.


----------



## Sosan

Cagey said:


> Creo que este serve:
> 
> http://html.rincondelvago.com/derecho-romano_5.html
> 
> Perdóneme por favor; no puedo hablar en español.


 Muchas gracias de todos modos


----------

